# Pace Arrow



## Lane (May 15, 2002)

Hi!
We have never done this talkback deal. Please bear with me if I am not doing something correctly. We are looking for input on 1995-1997 33-35 foot motor homes. (No slide) We are looking to purchase one and would like any input owners have. Is there a place on the internet we could go to down load floor plans and specs. from the above years? Does anyone have any experience with the Chevy 7.4 Vortec engine? What about steer safe, is it something we should have on a wide body?
Any input regarding Banks?
Thanks for all input in advance.
Lane


----------



## Gary B (May 16, 2002)

Pace Arrow

Hi Lane, this is the place to ask, your doing every thing right.  We have a 34' Bounder, 1994, no slide, not a wide body, with the Ford 460 and the overdrive tranny. The Pace Arrow is the next step up from the Bounder as far as I know, as for a place on the net for floor plans for older models there isn't one that I'm aware of. But if you call Fleetwoods customer service number they will send you copies of the floor plans for the years you are interested in, we did this when we were looking for our MH, the copies were black and white copies, but showed all the floor plans, options, standard equipment etc. I don't have any experience with the 7.4 vortec, we had a 454 in the MH before our present one it was a good engine, good power, didn't use any oil. I think that steer safe is good and seems to be more effective on the Chevy chassis then the Ford. Personally my thoughts on the Banks system is: they make a good product but over priced, most folks are satisfied with proformance increases. Good luck in your search, and don't be afraid to ask questions. Happy trails GB


----------



## C Nash (May 19, 2002)

Pace Arrow

Lane, worked on chevy's for 23 years and I never saw any more problems than normal with the 7.4 vortex engine.  If you keep them serviced they will last and the vortex may get a little better gas milage than the 460 ford which is also a very good engine.  I have seen both engines with close to 100,000 miles and seen them replaced at 20,000.  Most are satisfied with the performance from the factory but, the banks is a good system and will probably increase power and milage even though it could have reverse affect.  The engines are set up for certain cams and exhaust restrictions.  If I was going to spend the money for the Banks, I would probably change cams, port and polish heads, install a high performance chip and put racing stripes on the side, woops got carried away, forgot what I bought one of these things for CAMPING and slow down and enjoy the seanery.

Chelse L. Nash
fulltimer03@yahoo.com


----------

